
9to5Mac Obtained Product Marketing Photos of iPhone XS and Series 4 Apple Watch - coloneltcb
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2018/08/30/guilherme-rambo-iphone-xs
======
hactually
The big deal here is the rumours there's no notch. Just as the Pixel 3 gets
ready to ship with theirs

~~~
zwily
Where do you see that? I see nothing in the leaked photo indicating no notch.
My money’s on there being a notch.

~~~
accrual
I opened the photo in an editor and blew out the levels. I don't see the
notch, but the camera and speaker are present in the expected location.

Perhaps the notch was edited out? There's no pixel data at all where it should
be, just #010101.

